# D90 Auto Focus Point control



## Joshua_Lee (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there a way to control the AF points? I continually have to shoot in manual because I can't seem to initiate the AF point that I want. Not that shooting in manual is a bad thing, there are just some situations where i need auto focus fast. 

Cheers,


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you use the 4-way controller on the back of the camera?

Have you read the manual? What does the owner's manual say about selecting the AF area in use?


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes there is, its in the manual page 50s somewhere or under the menu with auto focus points etc. You can change it from 3d tracking to single point to dynamic I believe.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 13, 2010)

rtfm.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you prefer to force the D90  to focus with just one specific sensor, go to MENU > Custom Setting  Menu > a Autofocus > a1 AF-area mode and select Single Point.


----------



## sobolik (Sep 13, 2010)

Joshua_Lee said:


> Is there a way to control the AF points? I continually have to shoot in manual because I can't seem to initiate the AF point that I want. Not that shooting in manual is a bad thing, there are just some situations where i need auto focus fast.
> 
> Cheers,



I have a D90 and am quite confused by your question. Therefore I must ask a question rather than give an answer though I could fire away. I normally hate it when questions are asked in response to questions but it seems the better choice to ask the following. 

What exactly is it that the D90 is failing to do that requires you to override the auto focus?  Are you always doing the same sort of photography such as food or product?

Again. What is the reason you are compelled to override the auto focus?


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I have read the manual, but at the same time I am not a tech freak either. I guess I should have worded my question differently. 

When shooting portraits I want to know what the best auto focus setting is. These are the auto options. Which do you all prefer for portraits. I feel I am constantly having to press the auto focus button down in order to get the right focus point to focus. 
*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1]AF-S[/SIZE]* (AF-Single)​ In AF-S, the D90  focuses once, and locks until you let go of the shutter and press it again.​ [SIZE=+1]*AF-C*[/SIZE] (AF-Continuous)​ In AF-C, the D90 constantly tracks focus as your subject moves in and out.​ [SIZE=+1]*AF-A*[/SIZE] (AF-Automatic)


Which do you find works best?


Cheers,​


----------



## benlonghair (Sep 14, 2010)

It should just be the D pad on the back. At least that's how the D60 is. IIRC you might have to change a setting in the menus to allow you to manually control the AF point, but that should be easy enough to find after reading the manual.


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 14, 2010)

> *[SIZE=+1]AF-S[/SIZE]* (AF-Single)          In AF-S, the D90  focuses once, and locks until you let go of the shutter and press it again.​ [SIZE=+1]*AF-C*[/SIZE] (AF-Continuous)​ In AF-C, the D90 constantly tracks focus as your subject moves in and out.​         [SIZE=+1]*AF-A*[/SIZE] (AF-Automatic)
> 
> 
> Which do you find works best?



AF-S - portraits (and I use it for reception, dancing, etc)
AF-C - sports, action/movements back&forth (not left to right - thats AF-s)
AF-A - never. But thats me.

Good luck


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks. Now that is what I was looking for. I will try switching it to AF-S and play around with it.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2010)

Page 54 of the D90 users manual is pretty clear and certainly not very technical:



> *AF-S* (Single-Servo AF) - *for stationary subjects*. Shutter can only be released when in-focus indiocator is displayed.
> 
> *AF-C* (Continuous-Servo AF) - *For moving subjects.* Photographs can be taken even when the in-focus indicator is not displayed.
> 
> *AF-A*  (Auto Select) - *Camera automatically selects* single-servo autofocus when the subject is stationary, continuous autofocus when the subject is moving.


 
Be sure and read page 55 since it discusses the limitations of AF.

Focus point selection is covered on page 56 and discusses the options for focus area mode; single point or dynamic.

*So you must make 2 selections*, focus mode and focus area mode.


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks I am glad to know someone is able to define what is technical to me and what is not. You have a true gift!


----------

